# Gaggia 2 group e90



## printerpaul159 (Apr 20, 2009)

hi all

we are opening a smoothie shake and coffee bar and have purchased a gaggia

2 group e90 machine.

i already have a d90 up and running in a print shop / coffee bar too!

the e90 need installing and has the softener / filter and pump but needs the hose ect

does this machine need to be wired in direct or can it be used with a plug

regards

paul.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Paul

I would recommend a direct connection.

Has the premises you are moving into housed a coffee machine in before?

I'd also recommend contacting a local service engineer to ensure the machine is installed and can be supported if/when required.

Let us know if you would like any recommendations.


----------



## printerpaul159 (Apr 20, 2009)

hi glenn

no shop is a new build so no coffee previous.

i will have my builder provide a direct power supply

could you recommend an installation solution

regards

paul


----------

